# Rembrandt's Agatha Bas: Do You Like It?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

This is one of my favorite paintings by the great Dutch master Rembrandt, Agatha Bas (1641).







The more I look into her eyes and face, the more I get the feeling something was not quite right with her feelings. I would consider it as great as da Vinci's Mona Lisa, if not greater. There is also much technical wonders, especially the illusion of light, depth, shadow, texture and motion (see the fan, as if it just rolled off). Her face must be the most compelling. Can you detect some underlying melancholy? I don't think she was particularly happy.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

I prefer his self portraits, but this one is nice as well.


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

Art certainly is a fascinating subject. Brilliant detail of her features and dress, the pearl necklace and lace looks so real. What did strike me though, and its only me probably, is that her world weary features look more male than female. Beautiful painting nonetheless .


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes. I love "Warts 'n' all" portraits.

A couple of my favorites -

Anyone who ever had a teenage sister or has a teenage daughter will know this look!

Leonardo Da Vinci - Ginevra de' Benci

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._-_Ginevra_de'_Benci_-_Google_Art_Project.jpg

Why so miserable?

Holbein the Younger - The Artists Family

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ist's_Family,_by_Hans_Holbein_the_Younger.jpg

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Warts n all, they are the most telling pictures. I love them.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> This is one of my favorite paintings by the great Dutch master Rembrandt, Agatha Bas (1641).


A worthy favorite; I think it's extraordinary too. Illuminating video you posted to go along with it as well--thanks for that.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

It's a masterful painting by a master of painting, but Rembrandt is not my thing, I guess. A bit too misty and mysterious to me, as well as too realistic. Still, I do not hesitate a second to recognize and praise his greatness.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Not my cup of tea. I prefer expressionism and impressionism.


----------



## Perotin (May 29, 2012)

It's a great portrait! One of my favourite painters is Albert Bierstadt (I have a rather conservative taste, both in music as well as in painting.) This is the painting that I have as a desktop background on my computer:


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't like the looks of it. The lady needs some time at the beauty parlor.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

compositionally perfect...

although parted with its pair drawing, it stands by itself uniquely


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I think it's cool but I prefer Picasso.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

ArtMusic said:


> Warts n all, they are the most telling pictures. I love them.


Have you seen the painting in person? I have found that it makes me much more appreciative of it. I live in the Netherlands so I have been able to see quite a lot of the dutch masters.



Art Rock said:


> Not my cup of tea. I prefer expressionism and impressionism.


The same for me, but Rembrandt and Vermeer are so great that I can't help but loving it. I really need to do a Impressionism museum vacation in France.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Piwikiwi said:


> The same for me, but Rembrandt and Vermeer are so great that I can't help but loving it. I really need to do a Impressionism museum vacation in France.


This reminds me how I made a list of my favourite painters, and I noticed how they all fall into the "contour" tradition (academic classicism, neo-classicism etc) as opposed to the "colour" tradition... with the exception of Rubens. He's just so overwhelmingly great that he breaks into my favourites with sheer force.


----------

